# April 2006 Date Results Received Thread



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2006)

Just posting this in here for later...

Alabama	6/21/2006

Alaska	6/19/2006

Arizona	6/14/2006

Arkansas	6/20/2006

California	7/17/2006

Colorado	7/3/2006

Deleware	6/22/2006

Florida	6/14/2006

Georgia	6/23/2006

idaho	6/22/2006

Illinois	6/28/2006

Iowa	7/5/2006

Louisiana	6/16/2006

Maryland	6/29/2006

Michigan	6/15/2006

Mississippi	6/17/2006

Missourri	6/17/2006

Nebraska	6/22/2006

Nevada	6/22/2006

New Mexico	6/26/2006

New York	6/30/2006

North Carolina	6/21/2006

Ohio	6/15/2006

Oklahoma	6/22/2006

Pennsylvania	6/27/2006

Puerto Rico	7/4/2006

South Carolina	6/22/2006

Tennessee	6/25/2006

Texas	6/17/2006

Utah	6/19/2006

Vermont	6/19/2006

Virginia	6/27/2006

Washington	6/16/2006

West Virginia	6/17/2006

Wisconsin	6/23/2006


----------



## cement (Nov 7, 2006)

nice job! :claps:


----------



## rleon82 (Nov 10, 2006)

That wait was not fun, just glad it is over.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks 'Road Guy'.



Road Guy said:


> Just posting this in here for later...


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is the same list, but sorted by the earliest date first.

Arizona 6/14/2006	1

Florida 6/14/2006	2

Michigan 6/15/2006	3

Ohio 6/15/2006	4

Louisiana 6/16/2006	5

Washington	6/16/2006	6

Mississippi 6/17/2006	7

Missouri 6/17/2006	8

Texas 6/17/2006	9

West Virginia	6/17/2006	10

Alaska 6/19/2006	11

Utah 6/19/2006	12

Vermont 6/19/2006	13

Arkansas 6/20/2006	14

Alabama 6/21/2006	15

North Carolina	6/21/2006	16

Delaware 6/22/2006	17

Idaho 6/22/2006	18

Nebraska 6/22/2006	19

Nevada 6/22/2006	20

Oklahoma 6/22/2006	21

South Carolina	6/22/2006	22

Georgia 6/23/2006	23

Wisconsin 6/23/2006	24

Tennessee 6/25/2006	25

New Mexico	6/26/2006	26

Pennsylvania	6/27/2006	27

Virginia 6/27/2006	28

Illinois 6/28/2006	29

Maryland 6/29/2006	30

New York 6/30/2006	31

Colorado 7/3/2006	32

Puerto Rico	7/4/2006	33

Iowa 7/5/2006	34

California 7/17/2006	35


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 11, 2007)

I like your style lev280 bump


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah I guess the alphabetical doesnt become very practical

bump


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

well, i wanted to see the spread of dates between the states. I feel sorry for the CA folks though.

I am glad that TX is pretty high up in my list considering the fact that they have the highest number of PE exam takers among the states.


----------



## Hanny1981 (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about the Kentucky Dates? I didn't see it on the list.


----------



## lev280 (Jun 11, 2007)

Didn't know, KY had any engineers... [j/k] ... :deadhorse:



Hanny1981 said:


> Does anybody know anything about the Kentucky Dates? I didn't see it on the list.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2007)

> Does anybody know anything about the Kentucky Dates?


That anything like the Kentucky Derby?


----------



## Hanny1981 (Jun 11, 2007)

lev280 said:


> Didn't know, KY had any engineers... [j/k] ... :deadhorse:



You guys know how to make a new guy feel welcome.

I actually live in Illinois, just work in Kentucky. Eventhough we are still grasping the concept of indoor plumbing,

we have very good, talented engineers.


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 12, 2007)

I hope Arizona leads the way in efficiency again this year! I almost decided to take it in CA without knowing the painful wait that lies ahead.


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 12, 2007)

Nevermind, I see that SC, OH, and VT are on the ball this year.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2007)

SC makes sense - that's where NCEES is.

As for the others B)

Why couldn't VT have been this speedy last year? :mail-296:


----------



## OITCIVIL (Jun 12, 2007)

Oregon came in July 14th, in 2006......I'm guessing it will be July 12th or 13th this year due to the board meeting scheduled to approve results on the 10th of July. The wait is killin me! :bananalama:


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 12, 2007)

OITCIVIL said:


> Oregon came in July 14th, in 2006......I'm guessing it will be July 12th or 13th this year due to the board meeting scheduled to approve results on the 10th of July. The wait is killin me! lusone:


Let's compete for the prize of the most FAR FAR AWAY state to receive their results!

:bananalama:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2007)

> Let's compete for the prize of the most FAR FAR AWAY


I think DLeg, who was marooned on an island in the Pacific and decided to start his own PE board, wins by a landslide.


----------



## ccollet (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for posting that.


----------



## madjack (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody know when Massachusetts results were recieved last year?


----------



## achristie (Jun 13, 2007)

NY is one or the slowest states...Not a surprise! I remember people in NJ got their EIT results a week or two before NY back in the day....Maybe I should have taken the test in NJ..... 10940623:


----------



## OITCIVIL (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like Oregon may actually mail results this week. I called OSBEELS and confirmed!!!!!!!!! :mail-296:


----------



## Farmboy491 (Jun 21, 2007)

Got mine in Mo. on 6/14/07 - Passed first time.. Whew!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 22, 2007)

Massachuchetts still didn't get their 06 results? I don't mind being in NY anymore!


----------

